# Feds look to hire border officers



## GAP (1 Apr 2012)

Feds look to hire border officers
By Tom Godfrey, QMI Agency 
Article Link

More than 100 border officers who are willing to carry weapons are being hired by the federal government to go after fugitives, war criminals and immigration offenders who are hiding on city streets.

The Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA) is advertising on its website, and that of other government departments, for officers who must be crime free and pass a firearm proficiency test.

Some CBSA officers said the hundred or so officers are being hired just in time for tougher enforcement laws against failed refugees and others that take affect in June.

New detention cells and hearing rooms are also being built to hold and process those awaiting removal from Canada.

"Hiring will begin in spring," the CBSA said. "The agency is currently looking for qualified people from a variety of backgrounds to become officer trainees."

The officers work with the latest technology and techniques to detect illegal drugs, prohibited firearms and harmful pests or diseases and stop them from entering the country, the website said.


Jean-Pierre Fortin, president of the Customs and Immigration Union, said the new hires are taught how to fire a weapon and undergo a firearms test.

"We understand the hiring is part of an ongoing process," Fortin said on Friday. "There is a need for more bilingual officers in some areas."

He said about 1,900 border officers are now armed and another 4,800 have to be outfitted with weapons.

Some Toronto lawyers said they're gearing up to handle more enforcement cases.

The Association of Certified Immigration Advisors held a seminar on Thursday that was attended by more than 100 immigration workers regarding the new laws.

Toronto immigration lawyer Guidy Mamman said there's a campaign to round up illegal immigrants and overstays for deportation.

"There is a massive push underway to arrest and detain undocumented people," Mamman said. "They (CBSA) are putting more resources into detaining and removing people from Canada."

Lawyer Richard Kurland said the CBSA is preparing for mass enforcement with new hires and added detention cells.

"Looks like they can now boost enforcement in Canada because our missions in Afghanistan and Libya are done," Kurland said. 
More on link


----------



## lethalLemon (1 Apr 2012)

Martial Law has been declared... open up the FEMA Camps...

What wage are they offering?  ;D


----------



## mariomike (1 Apr 2012)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> What wage are they offering?  ;D



http://cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/job-emploi/bso-asf/salben-eng.html


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2012)

Probably a good time to get in,.....I can't see any cutbacks heading thier way.

posted with sir


----------



## GAP (1 Apr 2012)

Does this mean all the wannabe's from the recruiting threads are heading off into the sunset?  :nod:


----------



## Scott (1 Apr 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Does this mean all the wannabe's from the recruiting threads are heading off into the sunset?  :nod:



If that is the case I hope like hell the CBSA doesn't have a forum...


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Apr 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Probably a good time to get in,.....I can't see any cutbacks heading thier way.
> 
> posted with sir


Have been in the process for the past year.  They recently informed me that they are changing how they hire new personnel.  Before, you indicated what locations you were willing to work.   Now, they have gone like the RCMP/CF in that you must agree to go where they post you following recruit training.  This does change things dramatically for those who are unable/unwilling to pick up sticks and move other than where you were expecting.

I am hearing they have trouble attracting people to places such as the GTA, etc due to the high cost of living in some eyes.


----------



## Robert0288 (2 Apr 2012)

And its dirty toronto.  Just started my own application process, and if I do make it I'm hoping to stay in the Ottawa to Kingston area, or either coast.  Also Jollyjacktar, what was the longest part of the process for you so far?


----------



## lethalLemon (2 Apr 2012)

Wait... I thought that this was an April Fool's Day joke...

Considering that they say "CBSA Officers", "carry firearms", "remove undocumented immigrants/failed refugees" as a job role.

It sounds like such an American Martial Law-FEMA thing to do... I mean, I don't know if I support this or support freeloaders who don't deserve to remain here due to being determined ineligible...  ???


----------



## Robert0288 (2 Apr 2012)

I know a bunch of guys who work within the CBSA, that's not their only job, trust me.


----------



## CBH99 (2 Apr 2012)

Quick LEO question, as it pertains to this thread:

-  Are all LEO's granted a Secret level clearance, or is that unique to CBSA officers??


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Apr 2012)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> And its dirty toronto.  Just started my own application process, and if I do make it I'm hoping to stay in the Ottawa to Kingston area, or either coast.  Also Jollyjacktar, what was the longest part of the process for you so far?


Applied in April 11.
Informed of test date in June 11 for mid July 11.
Wrote entrance exam, was told 6-7 week wait for test results.
Test results given in late Nov 11, was informed of pass mark and to wait out for an interview to be scheduled.  Still waiting...
Informed that my application would be valid until 31 Oct 12, after that I would have to reapply as they had changed their recruiting process.

Also when the test session was finished there was a question and answer period.  We were told that if we wanted to work in Hfx, we should not sit by the phone waiting for a call as they have the lowest turnover rate in the country.  Also, the members who were in Yarmouth with the ferry have first crack at any vacancies, including Sydney and they had a unit that was transferred from Hfx to Ottawa.  They also have to be accomodated before new entry personnel.  

Lastly, I know a fellow who sat exams, interviews and was informed he was successful in Nov 10 but they did not have any openings at that time.  He never did hear anymore past that date.


----------



## jemcgrg (2 Apr 2012)

I applied last year and have already had my interview and received confirmation that I passed the interview portion. Now I have to get my restricted and unrestricted firearms license as well as my first aid and electronic finger prints done on my own dime IN CASE a job opens up before October. If it doesn't before October of this year I have to start my application process over again. Not the most efficient way to do it.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Apr 2012)

Seeing as I am unable to up sticks and move I've given up hope on getting a position with these guys.  Bummed about it but life goes on.


----------



## jemcgrg (2 Apr 2012)

I'm still hoping for the military so I am holding off until I see if I can get in this year. It's my third year trying to get in... Third year is the charm.... right... right??!! 
I digress... My boyfriend is also in the military though so if I have to accept any job wherever I'm thinking the chances of us being anywhere near each other is pretty much nil if I get into Border Services.


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Apr 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> If that is the case I hope like hell the CBSA doesn't have a forum...



http://forums.blueline.ca/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=18880
http://forums.blueline.ca/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=13520


----------



## J.J (2 Apr 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> If that is the case I hope like hell the CBSA doesn't have a forum...



CBSA used to have their own unofficial forum, but the agency told the administator (a serving officer) that he had to close the forum or face discipline. He closed the forum instead of facing the crap that would have been thrown his way


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Apr 2012)

Took a management course which was being taught by a CBSA DG. Very interesting the stories he had about some of their staff and what things they did that they were not supposed to. Good lessons though on how to fire a federal employee.


----------

